# Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Guten Abend bzw. guten Morgen Forum 

Ich weiß , ich weiß ich erstelle momentan so manchen Thread, Grund dafür ist aber das ich einfach nirgends "richtige Antworten" bekomme...
Sprich google oder andere Threads spucken nicht das aus wonach ich suche und wenn doch wiederspricht eines dem anderen...
Ich weiß das sich auch hier Meinungen teilen / trennen werden , aber ich hoffe mal das ich grobe, gut erklärte Antworten bekomme 
Da ich hier in letzter Zeit sehr sehr viel Hilfe bekomme / bekommen habe, wofür ich euch auch sehr dankbar bin, hoffe ich das mir das nich übel genommen wird ^^

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, Wieviel GB Ram sind für´s zocken nun wirklich "nötig" ?
Der Pc wird "eigendlich" voll und ganz nur zum zocken genutzt ( einzigste Programm mit dem ich arbeite ist Sony Vegas für cuten/bearbeiten von Videos und kleine Programme für den Hardware Überblick )
Fals infos zur Hardware wichtig für diese Frage sind:
i7 3770K
GTX 690
SSD mit 240 GB ( Corsair neutron gtx )
Board wird das Asus P8Z77 V-Pro


----------



## Behzad (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von RAM hab aber selbst 16Gb drinn. Ich weiß das desto mehr RAM man hat sich Windows auch mehr reserviert. Ansonsten wenn du nicht gleichzeitig neben dem zocken Filme schneidest reichen 4Gb.


----------



## Dartwurst (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Mit 8 GB bist Du zum *zocken* auf der absolut sicheren Seite. Die meisten Spiele begnügen sich mit 4 GB. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...enliste-DDR2-und-DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher-681573/.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

GRUNDSÄTZLICH 4GB, aber mit 8 bist du ein tick voraus.

Leute die 16/32GB haben arbeiten mit dem pc, sprich codieren HD Material oder bearbeiten Bilder oder Videos mit Effekten.
ich selbst nutze 16gb und mein Maximum war 12gb Auslastung. und das selten!

ich würde 8gb nehmen, auch wenn du nur 4gb zum spielen brauchst.


----------



## chigo10 (21. März 2013)

Nimm 8GB. Kriegst du ja unter 50€.
Da lohnt es nicht nur 4GB zu nehmen.


----------



## der_knoben (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Bei 4GB kannst du mit einem 64bit System schon schnell an die Grenzen kommen. Manche Spiele reagieren auf zu wenig RAM algerisch. Mit 8GB hast du eine Speichermenge, die du beim Zocken nicht brauchen wirt, aber mit 4GB hättest du zu wenig.
16GB oder mehr sind zum Zocken nicht nötig.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Vielen vielen dank für eure Antworten , somit weiß ich ja nun das 8GB reichen 
Diese hier sollen es werden , da ich diese Platinum dinger sehr schick finde und das Licht später zum farbthema passen wird 
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/1015280/?

8GB dürften ja dann immernoch ausreichen , trotz der kleinen programme wie z.B Aquasuite,HwMonitor oder ander kleine Programme zur Hardware Überwachung richtig ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Wow, bei Alternate sind die echt überteuert. 
Die Platinums sind aber top


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Moin Doc. 

Naja dadurch das 16Gb jz nicht wirklich sinnvoll sind was zocken betrifft, bin ich ja auf 8Gb runter sonst hätte ich mir nen 16gb Kit zugelegt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Moinsen 

8GB reichen definitiv.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Sehr schön 

Durch diese ganze leserei hat sich bei mir so einiges geändert, vorher hab ich viel zu überdimensional gedacht xD
Man gut das ich jetzt eines besseren belehrt bin ( fals das gramatisch so stimmt  )

Spielt der RAM eigendlich eine Rolle, was das zocken auf 3 Monitoren betrifft ?


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*



KiloMuzic schrieb:


> Vielen vielen dank für eure Antworten , somit weiß ich ja nun das 8GB reichen
> Diese hier sollen es werden , da ich diese Platinum dinger sehr schick finde und das Licht später zum farbthema passen wird
> https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/1015280/?
> 
> 8GB dürften ja dann immernoch ausreichen , trotz der kleinen programme wie z.B Aquasuite,HwMonitor oder ander kleine Programme zur Hardware Überwachung richtig ?



Ja, 8GB reichen völlig. Pass bei den Riegeln aber auf, dass Du nicht mit dem CPU-Kühler in Konflikt gerätst da die Riegel durch die Kühlkörper recht hoch sind.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@KiloMuzic 
die Platinums sind schlichtweg zu teuer, überleg mal da bezahlst du über 40€ nur für die Optik,

ich rate zu diesen hier
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Danke Keinnick ^^
Sehr nett deine Warnung , wird aber keine Probleme bereiten da wakü


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@KonterSchock
Das mit dem Preis mag wohl stimmen , aber dennoch werde ich zu diesen greifen 
Glücklicherweise macht der Preis die Riegel an sich ja nicht schlecht, was die Leistung betrifft!
Ich bin für deine Hilfsbereitschafft aber sehr dankbar , hier in diesem Forum wird einem spitze geholfen


----------



## Dartwurst (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Wow, bei Alternate sind die echt überteuert.
> Die Platinums sind aber top


Bei Geizhals sind die Riegel teurer:Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD16GX3M2A1600C9).


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Er hatte ein 8GB Kit. deins ist ein 16GB Kit. 

Seins gäbe es schon für 80€


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Es klingt vlt immer etwas Schei** aber in diesem Falle sind mir diese paar euros wumpe 
Ich baue mir hier ein System zusammen das nicht nur die erwartete Leistung erzielen soll , sondern auch meinem Geschmack entsprechen soll ! 
Also können hier oder da schonmal Sachen auftauchen wo man halt tief ins Klo greift ^^

( Lege sehr viel Wert aufs Optische ! )


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

die Leistung wird die gleiche sein, außerdem haben die speicher riegel die gleiche Geschwindigkeit sowohl der mhz als auch der cl sind gleich, warum sollen deine  Platinums besser sein? Grund?

die Optik von meinen gepostet sehen auch cool aus, außerdem sieht man denn speicher am ende wenn man zockt eh nicht mehr.

sieht das hier nich cool aus?
http://img.ncix.com/images/59975_1.jpg
billig sieht anderst aus.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Das mit der Leistung habe ich vielleicht etwas doof formuliert sry , ich meine ja nicht das die Corsairs besser sind .
Dennoch gefallen mir deine geposteten nicht , und Geschmäcker sind für üblich verschieden


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

ok verstehe ich, naja das musst du wissen... 40€ in der Taschen haben oder nicht haben ist ein großer unterschied, überleg mal für 90€ bekommst du schon 16GB, nur mal so neben bei. 

aber naja jetzt gehts ja um die Optik. lol Hauptsache die Optik, am ende siehst du es eh nicht mehr, beim spielen.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ok verstehe ich, naja das musst du wissen... 40€ mehr in der Taschen haben oder nicht haben ist ein großer unterschied, überleg mal für 90€ bekommst du schon 16GB, nur mal so neben bei.
> 
> aber naja jetzt gehts ja um die Optik. lol Hauptsache die Optik, am ende siehst du es eh nicht mehr, beim spielen.



Na lass ihn doch, wenn´s ihm gefällt.  Ich hab mir den CPU-Kühler und irgendwelchen anderen Kram wie LED-Lüfter auch nur wegen der Optik gekauft und auch wenn ich beim zocken nicht drauf achte, glotze ich ab und an mal durchs Seitenfenster und freu mich über die Optik


----------



## elpadre (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Manche Spiele reagieren auf zu wenig RAM algerisch.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Sry will ja nicht patzig werden aber , glaubst du Reiche Leute kaufen sich diese ganzen überteuren autos weil sie ja alle von innen soo super toll aussehen ??
es kann ja jeder ( in dem falle du ) seinen Kommentar dazu abgeben , aber jeder legt wert auf anderes !
und mein rechner soll und wird halt auch optisch was her machen !


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@ keinnick

"und auch wenn ich beim zocken nicht drauf achte, glotze ich ab und an mal durchs Seitenfenster und freu mich über die Optik"

das habe ich mir auch dabei gedacht


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@keinnick  klar lass ich ihn, er muss es wissen. ich meine es nur gut!

dennoch würde ich es begrüßen mal logisch zu denken anstatt sich von der Optik verleiten zu lassen. wie gesagt 40€ haben oder nicht haben ist ein großer unterschied, überlegt mal gut was da alles drin wäre...

aber ja er muss es wissen.

schon krass das ihr die zeit habt im denn pc zu gucken während man spielt, da seit ihr schneller vom fleck als ihr gucken könnt. aber gut, Optik Radikalismus nur weiter so, kein wunder das Hersteller auf die Idee kommen eine LED oder ein Alu bügel an zu bringen und dafür das 500 fache mehr verlangen. und das ganze dann mit Marketing slogan verfeinert von wegen Hand erlesene Chips, wer weis das schon ob das stimmt! aber naja wie man sieht zieht der slogan, schon traurig.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Interessant wohin sich diese Diskussion 8Gb/16Gb am Ende entwickelt. Muss KonterSchock hier Recht geben, hab die Riegel selber und grad weil die so günstig sind gleich 2 Kits verbaut. 
Optik, naja wenn 4 von 4 Rambänken belegt sind sieht man doch eh nix mehr außer die Kühlrippen. 
Dafür schaffen die Riegel auch unter Vollbestückung DDR3-2166, für den Preis absolut unschlagbar.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@KonterSchock
Bin doch auch wie gesagt für jeden Rat / Tipp und jeder Art Hilfe dankbar !
Aber diese ganze sache hat wenig mit logic zu tun, und wenn doch dann fehlt sie leider bei dir ( is echt nich bös gemeint ) 
wie du so schön gesagt hast hat beides die selbe leistung, und mir gefällt halt der eine mehr als der andere , also wo ist da bitte logic im spiel o.O ?

nehm mir meine Formulierung bitte echt nich übel , will hier keinen stunk machen


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@ shorty  moin,

Meine 4 Bänke werden aber nicht voll bestückt , ich verstehe diesen ganzen trubel nich -.-


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

@KiloMuzic
ich nimms dir nicht übel, wie gesagt deine Entscheidung, aber wie @-Shorty- schon sagte, der speicher lässt sich super übertakten und das für weniger geld. und das mit der optik ist echt ansichts sache aber jetzt mal im ernst, sitzt du vor der kiste und bewunderst sie? nur weil die optisch ein Orgasmus sind? ist dir der anblick 40€ aufpreis wert?

du bekommst das gleiche auch billiger, und die sniper edition ist echt nice, und hässlich sieht anderst aus sorry.

ich bin ein lockerer typ und helfe gerne.

ich bitte dich auf deine Posts zu achten , x2 hinter einander posten sind ein regel verstoß, also bitte drauf achten.


----------



## hodenbussard (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Ich hab mein RAM auch nur wegen der Optik gekauft,deswegen sind es nur 1333er geworden ^^


----------



## Emani (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

lieber zuviel als zuwenig im Tank. Manche spiele z.b. GTA laufen bei 8 GB schneller, (Spielstand laden z.b und levelaufbau) wenn mann mit musik und oder videos arbeitet wegen ausschneiden usw. würde ich auch 16 gb. nehmen. Wenn scheiss auf 40 euro mehr hauptsache genug sprit im Tank.

Mann muss auch bedenken, das mann nicht nur ein spiel laufen hat, sonder auch manchmal mal Hintergrundprogramm die auch noch laufen, z.b. Origin steam usw....


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Ansich reichen 4 gb dicke aus. 
8gb sind bei mir immer fast leer. 

Beim Spielen meist nur so 2,4 gb belegt. Also werden nicht mal annähernd 4gb voll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Generell kann man sagen das 4 GB reichen würden, aber dann sollte Graka schon wenigstens 2 GB bieten damit die Chance gering ausfällt das bei hohen Setting, Mods und Co der Speicher nicht so schnell überläuft und auf den RAM ausgewichen wird. Generell würde ich daher eher 8 GB nehmen


----------



## Hideout (21. März 2013)

Ja mit 8GB bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

habe meine 8gb corsair vengeance dual-kit vor 3monaten noch für 32.- bekommen ..sind jetz bei ca 50.-. hätte ich das eher gewußt das die auf fast das doppelte ansteigen(preislich) hätt ich auch gleich 16gb genommen.
aber meine auch das 8gb grundsätzlich mehr als ausreichend sind.. für alles.


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wieviel RAM wird für´s zocken wirklich benötigt ?*

Sehr schön 

Danke Leute für eure Antworten , bei dem einen spielt Optik mehr eine Rolle bei dem anderen weniger  !
Ihr habt mir hier schon sehr gut weitergeholfen...

Also an alle die diesen Thread noch lesen sollten oder nach Antworten suchen
JA 8GB RAM reichen zum zocken sehr gut aus !

Fals immernoch Leute da sind, die etwas zu dem unterscheid beim zocken sagen können ( 8 oder 16 Gb RAM ) immer her damit , wissen kann man nicht genug 

Edit; https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/1015280/? ( Ja ich weiß , iiirgendwo gibt es die wieder billiger  )
Also mein Geschmack sagt mir, das die Platinum Reihe von Corsair´s RAM recht edel aussieht.
Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber wer von der Optik her RAM sucht der edel aussieht , dürfte mit denen bedient sein ( das gepostete kit ist nur das was ich verbaue , es gibt natürlich noch andere Versionen  )


----------

